
Show HN: IceCream – A little library to sweeten debugging in Python - grun
https://github.com/gruns/icecream
======
sachleen
I like this. For more complicated scripts, I use Visual Studio which has a
full debugger with breakpoints and watch capabilities. For small scripts I do
use print and this would be useful.

I'd like to be able to easily remove all calls to ic from my code though,
since I share my scripts with my team and try not to use non-standard packages
so it works on a default python install.

~~~
grun
> I'd like to be able to easily remove all calls to ic from my code though,
> since I share my scripts with my team and try not to use non-standard
> packages so it works on a default python install.

That's a wonderful idea. I'll investigate the best way to accomplish this.
Thank you.

Don't hesitate to let me know if you have any other ideas; feedback is how
good products become great.

------
skitttles
This is EXACTLY what I need. Thank you sir (or madam).

